# Special Cobra



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

hre i cant figure out how to get this pic up on hear but take a look and see if you can guess what it is

High quality captive bred reptiles - Fugly's reptile history


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

leucistic monocled cobra?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Steve said:


> leucistic monocled cobra?


Wrong

sorry


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ophiophagus hannah - albino and absolutely goooooorrrgeous!!! We were meant to have one of these coming ...


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Ophiophagus hannah - albino and absolutely goooooorrrgeous!!! We were meant to have one of these coming ...


 
almost but still wrong sorry


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol, ok, O. hannah leucistic? The red eye gave me the impression it was albino. Still bloody gorgeous though!!


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Lol, ok, O. hannah leucistic? The red eye gave me the impression it was albino. Still bloody gorgeous though!!


 
yup its a leucistic king its about the best looking snake i have ever seen


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Not 100% but to me the photogrpah dosnt look like a king cobra.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Not 100% but to me the photogrpah dosnt look like a king cobra.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


 
i was told it was a king and if you look at the head scales it certainly looks like a king to me


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a king. Looks spot on! Lovely snake.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

awsome snake


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> That's a king. Looks spot on! Lovely snake.


 
The picture you have just posted is not of a king, looks like a mozambique spitter. Doesnt look anything like a king.

And the leucistic cobra in the link also does not look like a king to me. It looks like a leucistic kaouthia. Look at the shape of the hood of the 'special cobra', and compare it to this king cobra: Completely different shape.










Kaouthias have big bulky heads, and the enlarged parietal and frontal scales ascociated with kings.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

stunning snake :2thumb:


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

i know nothing about hots, but the hoods look different.. in the pic tom posted the hood seems (imo) to carry on further down the body, where as the leucy cobra seems to flair wider at the top...


I apologise in advance if this is completely wrong, its just my observation!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> That's a king. Looks spot on! Lovely snake.


Nope not a King but a spitter.....whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice snake regardless of its genus although i wont be getting one of these despite my local rep shop having them


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Very nice snake regardless of its genus although i wont be getting one of these despite my local rep shop having them


 
Which local shop is that matt?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Nope not a King but a spitter.....whole different kettle of fish.


Google lied to me! :gasp:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a head shot of a King, and you're right Dave, the hood on the special cobra (which is gorgeous regardless) is alot wider! 










Showing the scalation


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

The hood does look wider in the picture, but looking at the scalation on its head, and counting the scales on the hood (I don't know if this is in any way reliable) it does look very king-like


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not one to drag up old posts, but for those of you who think this is a king, it's not!

I was browsing through one of my friends photograph albums on Facebook today, what a shock to see the so called "king" there in his collection, along with a load of leucistic kaouthia's and various albino kaouthia's.

The same photograph!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think anyone does think it's a King after you pointed out the hood! Still a stunning snake!


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

absolutly gorgeous! x


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i'm sure azemiops and glidergirl know what they are talkin about.
regards mark


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that original shot is a very nice loking snake. What sort of size do they get up to?


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't know but it's a great lookin snake !!!!!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Here's a head shot of a King, and you're right Dave, the hood on the special cobra (which is gorgeous regardless) is alot wider!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That botton pic is great! Looks evil as hell! As much as I love kings, I would never have one. Way out of my league.

The 'special cobra' is also amazing.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice snake.:2thumb:


----------

